# Where online to order bulk Hikari and Omega one products!!



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone new a good (cheap) place to order Hikari and Omega one products! at a good price!!
any suggestions would be appreciated!

Would be nice to get delivered in rural area pain to come to Van when needed!

Also dont mind trying USA hopefully dont get high duty charge!

Thank you in advance for any info!


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm 99% certain you'd only pay tax (GST, PST) if you brought it in from the states (if you went and picked it up at the border). No duty.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I order from here often and have it sent to Ship Happens in Sumas, I've yet to be charged any taxes or duty at the border on any fish stuff.
http://www.bigalspets.com/search/go...feedingequipment brand:hikari&isort=price+rev


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have puchased a lot of Fish foods off Ebay and other US vendors.

I have not been charged duty on my orders (less than $100) verbaly declared.

I have rented mailbox in Blaine WA I get my diliveries sent to to avoid the 
extra texes and duties they/shippers have to charge for crossing the border.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I bring most of my supplies up from the States, Jehmco and Ken's, to a post office box in Point Robert's. Never had to pay taxes. Even pushing $300! Plus a six pack and a tank o gas. I know, i am not helping the Canadian economy much, but Rogers gets all the rest of my $$$$! And my wife barely tolerates this hobby, so i gotta keep my costs down.....


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

In reality you need a food permit for pet foods. There's always a chance it could
Be confiscated . You also have to list country of origin. From China then no. 
I used to use ocean nutrition for
My discus. Loved it. Now not
Allowed in Canada as from China. 
Beef not
Allowed. Read the cfia for importing
Personal amounts for fish food to
Be sure. Companies have to pay 75.00 permit for every sku. Not just every company. 
I do have a very large
Bucket of omega one flake for a very reasonable
Price if interested. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

The little guys living cheque to cheque shouldn't be responsible to keep local business open and keep the economy up lol if they(the government) went after corporate tax evaders and actually have people fair Ei, disability and child tax credits and not keep the low hanging fruit down as working poor we might have "disposable" income to spend on products locally that we can get cheaper else where. I mean minimum wage is below the poverty line and then u see on te news uh oh people to south for gas and goods.... Go figure. 

I have no shame in wanting the best price possible to keep as much of my money as possible. 

One question, who has enough money to knowingly pay more for an item if they can get it shipped to their door for less?


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've never had a problem with any pet foods at the border. I have brought across dog food, cat food, fish food, bird and small animal food, all have been declared and no issues. I can appreciate a sponser trying to keep the money in Canada but as said before who would want to pay more than they need for anything.
There is a couple of places in Chilliwack that sell bulk trout and tilapia pellets.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I guess u pay what u can afford. Also, not many stores offering 5lb bags of algae wafers. I spend alot of $ at my local store, but also import the stuff i use the most of, a 
few times a year. Never had an issue yet with fish food and meds, for personal use. If they tighten things up at the border, i'll have to rethink my cross border shopping.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you all I will check those options out! I'm looking at Kens but some items I want are limited! and will i get billed for duty after delivery? this has happened to me in past from Ebay orders!

Anyone else with Canadian or US orders delivered to your door at decent price?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Just don't get ups into Canada. Broker fees


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yea that's the one I goYea that's the one I got nailed with on eBay brought my stuff and said I had to pay first.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I think if your unable, or dont wanna drive across the border yourself to pick up your order, you are gonna get hit with these fees. I got hit with this all the time with Ebay, UPS deliveries. Gonna have to order from Mops, or Pets and Ponds, etc. This way comes right to your door, no surprises. I like the Sumas idea one member posted. Still too far for you i guess? Nice drive....


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

?..........


----------

